# vokera gas boiler low water pressure



## n.mack (4 Apr 2010)

I have a vokera 14se gas boiler. the water pressure is zero so the boiler will not run it cuts out after one minute.How do i add water to the system to get the presure up.
         Thanks nmack


----------



## DGOBS (4 Apr 2010)

you will have to locate your filling loop usually in your hotpress (assuming your on a properly sealed system)
the Se model will work at about 0.2 bar (sometimes even less) as it has a flow switch as opposed to a pressure switch.

You say the boiler fires, then goes out after a minute, does the reset button/light come on?


----------



## n.mack (4 Apr 2010)

I cannot find the filling loop it is not in the hotpress or anywere around the boiler i have checked all the pipe work i can see. The reset button light dose not come on.
      Thanks Nmack


----------



## DGOBS (5 Apr 2010)

it's there somewhere, maybe just a 1/2 inch copper pipe coming from the attic to meet the ch system (the only one with a non-return valve) if it doesnt raise the pressure then maybe your system is one of the so called 'semi-sealed' and will only be supplied with low pressure as a result.

You say your boiler fires, then goes out after a minute, if left will it eventually fire up again for a minute? (I suspect this may not be a pressure problem)


----------



## n.mack (5 Apr 2010)

I have followed every pipe from the tanks in the attic down to the hot press and on to the boiler no fill loop. with no water pressure i did not want to keep leting the boiler fire.
                     Thanks Nmack


----------



## Topsido (5 Apr 2010)

I had the same issue with my boiler. The way I was shown is this:

1: Bleed all the radiators in the house. Every single one of them till water trickles out. Don't forget to use a rag. 

2: Go into the closet/cupboard were the tank is, you should see a copper pipe (usually at the corner of the back wall) with a flexible stainless steel hose looking pipe attached to it. The should be a knob where the stainless steel hose starts and another where it ends. Onces you have located these 2 knobs, note which directions they are turned. Don't touch them yet. Make sure you have done step 1. Then do step 3.

3: Go and turn on your boiler. Note what temperature it is. 

4: Go back to the tank closet/cupboard and turn the two knobs in step two. You should hear some water (sound) going into the tank. Go back to your boiler and see if the temperature is rising. This usually takes around threee to five minutes (due to how low the water is in the tank). Once the temparature is reading 65/75 threshold on your boiler, you can now shut the two knobs off (back to how they were originally).

I hope this helps and let us know how you get on.


----------



## n.mack (5 Apr 2010)

The problem is i cannot find the filling loop to add water to the system to build up the pressure at boiler
       Thanks Nmack


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Apr 2010)

There was none in my house and No non-return valve either. Had to have a loop and non-return valve fitted afterwards. 

I'm not a plumber, but if the pressure is falling, does that not suggests that water is getting out somewhere. A leak, or a problem with the boiler itself, heat exchanger etc.


----------



## n.mack (6 Apr 2010)

I think that is what my problem is.


----------



## n.mack (6 Apr 2010)

The  heat was not great in the down stairs radiators so i bleed them, the water pressure was not great to start with but droped after i bleed them.The house is ten years old and the water pressure at the boiler was always bad below 1 bar.There is a non return valve and a gate valve just below it but i cannot find a valve to let water into the system.
      Thanks Nmack


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Apr 2010)

I think its time to get a plumber. Mind you have had 3 plumbers look at mine and each one gave me a different. answer. Varying from the boilers bust to its fine.


----------



## n.mack (6 Apr 2010)

In the ten years since the house was built i have had four plummers look at this boiler they all said about  the low water pressure but could not get it above 1 bar.One of them knew what he was doing but i cannot remember his name or number the other three were chancers a lot plummers can fit heating systems but cannot trace faults when things go wrong they tend to blame the way the system was fitted or the last plummer to look a it.
   Thanks Nmack


----------



## DGOBS (6 Apr 2010)

Well, I service and repair as my job.

If there is no filling loop fitted one should be, but the pressure can always be increased
using a pump setup through the prv valve, the pressure ideally should be between 1 & 1.5  bar when the system water is cold.


----------



## pjmcke (6 Apr 2010)

*vokera`*

I had a similar probem on a vokera minute 14 e, and although i could read a pressure the pressure was low. If i am correct the diaphram for pressure sense was faulty. replacement diaphram was a few euro. This was about 8 years ago so forgive me for my lack of detail.
hope it is of some help in troubleshooting.


----------



## DGOBS (6 Apr 2010)

yes sometimes the diaphram can split, causing some flow switch issues, also sludge and limescale can also effect them and sometimes just need a good clean


----------

